# Dual wheels for a skid steer??



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey guys,
Let me start off by tell you all that I am the new(proud,and nervous) owner of an 08 New Holland L190 skid steer.
Secondly,has anyone ever thought of turning their skid into an 8 wheeled dually?
Got the idea as I watched JD Daves "big red" pushing snow.
What do u guys think?
Would this not increase traction?(as long as the plow/pusher is wider than the wheels,no?tymusic


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

maximus44;653347 said:


> Hey guys,
> Let me start off by tell you all that I am the new(proud,and nervous) owner of an 08 New Holland L190 skid steer.
> Secondly,has anyone ever thought of turning their skid into an 8 wheeled dually?
> Got the idea as I watched JD Daves "big red" pushing snow.
> ...


no it will lower traction because of lower PSI

JD may correct me on this but duals are for soft tilled soil or muddy conditions

duals on a skidder would be hard on the axles and drive motors and chains


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;653356 said:


> no it will lower traction because of lower PSI
> 
> JD may correct me on this but duals are for soft tilled soil or muddy conditions
> 
> duals on a skidder would be hard on the axles and drive motors and chains


Crete is correct.


----------



## LeadDogg (Oct 16, 2008)

you would look pretty cool though


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

maximus44;653347 said:


> Hey guys,
> Let me start off by tell you all that I am the new(proud,and nervous) owner of an 08 New Holland L190 skid steer.
> Secondly,has anyone ever thought of turning their skid into an 8 wheeled dually?
> Got the idea as I watched JD Daves "big red" pushing snow.
> ...


in snow you need the most PSI on the ground as you can get and one way of doing this is to run narrow snow tires.(i've got a pic of some on my profile pix)... we also run 3"(might be 1.5", don't remember) spacers on the inside of the wheels to increase the width of the machine and this helps increase stability while running bigger plows...


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

maximus44;653347 said:


> Hey guys,
> Let me start off by tell you all that I am the new(proud,and nervous) owner of an 08 New Holland L190 skid steer.
> Secondly,has anyone ever thought of turning their skid into an 8 wheeled dually?
> Got the idea as I watched JD Daves "big red" pushing snow.
> ...


 Well the traction issue has been answered, and I definitaly agree ! So let me start out buy saying congrats on your new machine !!! No reason to be nervous N.H.'s are great machines. The L190 is a big machine did you get the 14'' tires? My L 175 came standard w/12" and I decided to keep my old tracks( only used in the dirt) and order it w/10'' to work better in the snow. Every little bit helps . Anyways lets see some pic's of the new toy !!!

, shaun


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

Not a good idea.


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

ya Shaun,I did get the 14inch tires on it,as well as heated cab(of course),a/c,2speed and pilot controls.

I just put a horst 10ft,plow on it with snow box sides and angleing.
I was gonna put an ARCTIC PUSHER on it but I called them 3times,and they never called me back with any pricing,or interest. Too bad,was looking forward to using the sectional plow.
Anyone else have the same experience with arctic?


----------



## stauffer.80 (Aug 21, 2008)

Why are you nervous about the New Holland?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

maximus,
i had the exact same experience with Arctic , went with a different product and it work out best in the end for me


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

hey Stauffer,not nervous about the machines performance,nervous about me being in it,lol.
Just gotta get used to it i guess,and the fact that I just spent $40,000.
Hope it's a good investment,thats all


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

That is also why Track machines don't do as well in the snow as tire machines because of the lower PSI they produce. I always say track machines are like a pair of ski's, the longer the ski the faster you go down the slopes.


----------



## TBarOMT (Mar 3, 2008)

If you need traction, go to Snow Wolf's web site, www.snowwolfplows.com, there you will find the wolf paw tires, and some pretty awesome looking plows as well. Thinkin those 6"wide tires would give a guy all kinds of traction...


----------



## CUCV (Apr 9, 2007)

*wolf paws*

I bought 13 wolf paw tires last year. Night and day difference. I can't imagine not having them. However I have seen a poor operator chew through a set of them with a pusher in pretty quickly. Personally I ran my JD 250 with a nine foot plow and the tires look to have several years of life.

I love the JD and New Holland visability and have been happy with the machines.


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

CUCV;661323 said:


> However I have seen a poor operator chew through a set of them with a pusher in pretty quickly. QUOTE]
> 
> Is that from zero turning or from spinning, or both?


----------

